# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Share Web bán hàng(web bán giầy dép) ở đây tớ viết bằng Visual web depverlopment trên ngôn ngữ C# và

## kevinsorbo

:realmad::shifty:nếu bài hữu ích thì cho 2 chữ cảm ơn nhé:wub: :whistling:

----------


## danga

> :realmad::shifty:nếu bài hữu ích thì cho 2 chữ cảm ơn nhé:wub: :whistling:


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C5FCAV0W

----------

